# Setting Timing 2001 Frontier S/C



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

What is the correct base ignition timing for the 3.3L S/C in the 2001 model (auto trans)? I've been playing with the timing-- I believe I've advanced it pretty far (almost to the end of the adjustment), but no signs of knocking yet, and the ECU hasn't attempted to pull boost.

A clockwise turn on the distributor is advancing, correct? I'd like to set it to the factory spec, maybe a degree or two advanced (much higher altitude here) if possible.

A step by step on how to correctly set the timing would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

Bump... any useful info on timing would be appreciated!


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds like you're trying to set the timing by ear. Do you have a timing light?


----------



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

I could get ahold of one, but then Nissan has a specific procedure to put the ECU into "base timing mode", otherwise the timing would jump all over the place and using a timing light would be worthless. Not sure what the procedure is to put the ECU into that mode.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know about an ECU base, but here's the FSM procedures:
W/vehicle at operating temp. run engine at 2000 rpm for 2 minutes.
Rev engine 2K to 3K 2 or 3 times, then idle.
Shut off engine and disconnect tps (the bottom plug of the 2 in the intake, next to the dist).
Start engine and rev from 2K to 3K 2 or 3 times, then idle.
Check timing w/light. s/b 10 degrees btdc +/- 2 degrees, w/tranny in P or N.
Adjust to spec., shut off engine, reconnect tps.
The notches on the degree wheel are (L-R) btdc 0, 5, 10, 15, 20.
Hope that helps.


----------



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep, that's the procedure I was looking for. I knew it involved removing the TPS and revving to a certain degree, but I wasn't exactly sure.

I don't have a timing light just yet, but as a crude indicator, can anyone with the S/C 3.3L tell me which part of the adjustment their distributor is locked down at? For example you can go full advanced (clockwise), middle of the adjustment, 2/3, full retard (counter-clockwise), etc. I just want to get it set enough, as I've got to make a 60mi drive at the end of the week until I can get it set correctly.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

Whew, that's a tough one. You really need a light. Does the truck start?


----------



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah, you can actually point the distributor all the way in either direction and the truck will run just fine. Obviously there's a huge power loss when the timing is at full retard (similar to when the ECU drops boost), but I honestly can't hear any detonation at any setting, and the ECU has only kicked into fail safe mode (may or may not be because of detonation) a couple times at any setting. So it's hard to tell what is "too advanced", especially for this altitude where the air is much less dense. I've noticed I have much more power at lower elevations, so I should be able to advance perhaps 2 degrees over stock without worrying about preignition.

I can see the indentation in the metal where the bolt was torqued down originally so setting the timing to it's previous setting isn't a problem. But I had some no-name shop set it a few months ago, and since have been having problems with the ECU kicking into fail-safe, so I want at least a guess that this is set right, but I know I'll wind up getting a timing light to set it correctly eventually.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

You could try turning the degree wheel 'till the timing pointer points at 0 (1st notch on the left) and checking the location of the rotor. It will be pointing at or near #1 terminal or 180 degrees away. If it's 180 out, turn the degree wheel another 360 and bring it back to 0. Now you'll be pointing at or near #1 dist. terminal w/the rotor. Turn the dist. slightly, clockwise, just past the on center line up of the terminal/rotor. This should put you close enough to drive. If the engine feels/sounds sluggish disco the tps and bump the dist. a hair more clockwise. Maybe disco the battery for 30 min. or so when you're done.
FYO, the timing on my '01 sc is set at 14 degrees btdc (+2 over max. factory). KS code has been set for years, but does nothing as far as retarding timing. As I prefer. The engine is lively and it seems to be right on the edge of spark knock. Right where I like it.


----------

